# Pics of my new sailfins...



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Here are the new sailsfins I bought this past week. They are awesome! Quality of pics isn't great... they're waaay more colorful in person. 

Yellow/Orange w/ blue tint Sailfin male with his fins up...









Same Sail here...









Silver/Blue Sailfin male...









Both sailsfin males...









Sailfin male & female... (other male in the back) By the way, I thought this was an awesome pic.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great pics.
Tony


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice! They are one of the few fish that the local stores carry that I have not owned. Always wanted to but didnt want to spend $5 a pop.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, 5 bucks, thats not even close to what ive paid for a fish! anyways, nice new addition!


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Lexus, get one, they're worth it. Very beautiful fish. fishfreaks, I know what ya mean. All my fish combined is all hundreds of $$... Even their food is better than what I eat! They eat better than me... lol. Yep, fish keeping is expensive.


----------



## lalo (Jun 2, 2005)

do you happend to know if having many males in different colors and a couple females, will the breed with eachother no matter what color they are??? I know this might sound stupid considering they are the same species but I was thinking on getting more males but in different colors.

I currently have 2 silver mollyes (male and female) btw


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, no matter what color they are they will breed


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, livebearers will even breed with other livebearers... (Not mollies, but platies, guppies, and swords will... not exact on the facts here so correct me if I'm wrong guys)


----------



## lalo (Jun 2, 2005)

mmmm.... so if I have only sailfin molly males (let's say 3or 4), will that be a problem, I mean, will the fight if there are no females around???


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They will most likely try to breed with each other and thats about it unless one is really territorial.


----------

